# Festool, we'll see what the hoopla is all about...



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Just ordered the planex and auto clean extractor. Hoping it will pay itself off on the first job. I am critical of it, definitely not a bandwagon junkie. Gonna put this through its paces right out of the gate. I'll give ya'll a non biased review when I'm done.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats jumping in with both feet. Let us know.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Thats jumping in with both feet. Let us know.


I have to agree Sean. Real curious myself to hear feedback.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

This sounds like a ploy to become a moderator.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I suppose he figures Sean will be in la la land with the morphine for awhile.

Not a bad way to make yourself known on PT.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Kinda had to go this route, doing a remodel on a large home and most walls will be metallic, walls are currently orange peel and we are 40 gallons of mud into it. My arms hurt thinking of the sanding required, and my mind hurts from the amount of containment that was going to be needed. We have only skimmed a quarter of the area needed so far. I am tempted to try and burn through the paint and orange peel with the planex and see if we can avoid a step. Doubtful that will work without tearing up the paper, but we will give it a goto just learn and see if it is possible. Find out when it shows up.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

What are you using for skim method?

You might be able to save time if you could get the mud on the wall faster.

Spraying mud on would be ideal it sounds for your situation.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a couple of the Porta Cable drywall sanders with vac attachments. I think they were around $700 each at the time. I'd be interested to see what the difference is between the two. They get worked pretty hard.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> Kinda had to go this route, doing a remodel on a large home and most walls will be metallic, walls are currently orange peel and we are 40 gallons of mud into it. My arms hurt thinking of the sanding required, and my mind hurts from the amount of containment that was going to be needed. We have only skimmed a quarter of the area needed so far. I am tempted to try and burn through the paint and orange peel with the planex and see if we can avoid a step. Doubtful that will work without tearing up the paper, but we will give it a goto just learn and see if it is possible. Find out when it shows up.


 If planex dont work for ya, you can always go to plan-b.:whistling2:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

mudbone said:


> If planex dont work for ya, you can always go to plan-b.:whistling2:


Thanks. 

I think...


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Hoopla shmoopla......if I find out you have a golf disc set with Festool on them....I'm tellin'. 




edit:

"disc golf"


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Hoopla shmoopla......if I find out you have a golf disc set with Festool on them....I'm tellin'.


It's disc golf  and here's my bag. Innova, not festool.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> It's disc golf  and here's my bag. Innova, not festool.
> 
> View attachment 10590



I dunno man...that one is kinda greenish there. 

I'm going to get a set of those soon. Now that my son is 5 going on 6 we can go together. (just mentioned in the disc golf thread that we have a course blocks from the house.

-------

Curious what you'll think of the sander. Clearly I'm a fan of Festool, but the tool has to match the operation.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> This sounds like a ploy to become a moderator.


 
Nah, he'd have to have an all expense paid trip to Festool Hdq. first.:whistling2:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

The 36ac was backordered. I went with a 36 instead and picked up the vac attachments and extra bags for the difference. I know I gained the hepa but was hoping for the auto clean. Guess I'll never know what I was missing anyways. Just wasn't willing to wait 2 weeks for the hope of festoolusa to get a new unit in.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

We really don't recommend the regular CT 36 for use with the Planex. The HEPA filters will probably cake with the very fine drywall particles. I would suggest that you reconsider the choice of dust extractors. I'm not where I can check at the moment but I can post again in the next hour or so about the inventory status of the AutoClean, which I believe I'd in stock but can confirm. If you have specific questions feel free to post them, email me at [email protected] or call 765-894-2172 (cell).


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

shofestoolusa said:


> We really don't recommend the regular CT 36 for use with the Planex. The HEPA filters will probably cake with the very fine drywall particles. I would suggest that you reconsider the choice of dust extractors. I'm not where I can check at the moment but I can post again in the next hour or so about the inventory status of the AutoClean, which I believe I'd in stock but can confirm. If you have specific questions feel free to post them, email me at [email protected] or call 765-894-2172 (cell).


Ordered from festoolproducts. Com. Guess that's not you? Do you supply them? My phone number is 979.492.5472 if you have a work around. It was picked up by ups for shipment less than an hour ago. No mention that this would be a problematic combo.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Ordered from festoolproducts. Com. Guess that's not you? Do you supply them? My phone number is 979.492.5472 if you have a work around. It was picked up by ups for shipment less than an hour ago. No mention that this would be a problematic combo.


It _has_ to be the autoclean, otherwise it will totally cake up just like any other vac sucking up drywall dust. Sorry bro.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Got the right extractor ordered. Shane at festoolusa is going to drop ship when they get the new shipment in Indianapolis, Sean with Festoolproducts. Com, aka toolnut. Com was totally accommodating. I had a totally positive conversation with both and would definitely recommend festoolproducts.com for anyone's next festool purchase. The drop ship from distributor apparently is definitely not a money maker for the salesman, but Sean totally worked with me and went the extra mile to expedite this transaction. + 1 for festool so far.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I have a couple of the Porta Cable drywall sanders with vac attachments. I think they were around $700 each at the time. I'd be interested to see what the difference is between the two. They get worked pretty hard.


 I had a used PC years ago they are a different design and the Planex has a better warranty. I have spoken to US drywall guys that have burned through many PC units and could not wait to get their hands on a Planex, then there are the guys that have been using PC units for years and do not see it worth to invest in the Planex, Guys from the UK that have had access to the Planex for many years speak highly of them so I guess it comes down to what is going to meet your needs and how much you feel you want to invest in drywall sanding. 





Paradigmzz said:


> Ordered from festoolproducts. Com. Guess that's not you? Do you supply them? My phone number is 979.492.5472 if you have a work around. It was picked up by ups for shipment less than an hour ago. No mention that this would be a problematic combo.


you got his number and he has yours so that is a perk to having some vendor participation on the forum. 

I have heard that a regular CT will work but is not recommended. 



Paradigmzz said:


> Got the right extractor ordered. Shane at festoolusa is going to drop ship when they get the new shipment in Indianapolis, Sean with Festoolproducts. Com, aka toolnut. Com was totally accommodating. I had a totally positive conversation with both and would definitely recommend festoolproducts.com for anyone's next festool purchase. The drop ship from distributor apparently is definitely not a money maker for the salesman, but Sean totally worked with me and went the extra mile to expedite this transaction. + 1 for festool so far.


I have heard good things about Sean at the Tool Nut. 

Glad you got it straightened out.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I have heard good things about Sean at the Tool Nut.


Ordered a few things from them myself and can also recommend them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sean Ackerman (Apr 3, 2012)

First off gents, thank you for the kind words. Secondly, we'll be sure to get this CT 36 AC out to you in as expeditious a manner as possible. It was a pleasure to chat with you on the phone Paradigmzz and hopefully future conversations aren't as hectic as this one possibly could have become 

I look forward to developing a relationship with many of you. Any questions, call me @ 1-877-TOOLNUT or shoot me an email @ [email protected]


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey, if you get the light you can sand in the dark.:whistling2: Then maybe you can see if one of the brush manufacturers will make a brush with a built in light. Yep, the new era of painting....keeping it in the dark.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I heard Festool is working on a extractor that has a griddle on the top to make panini's.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> I heard Festool is working on a extractor that can has a griddle on the top to make panini's.


The most economical option is to purchase the Grilltainer set, which includes the panini maker - the Paninex, condiments, utensils, wet naps and Sys-floss.  There's also a CT hose attachment for crumbs.

Ok, I'm hungry now.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Good sense of humor. (Maybe he'll stick around)


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

shofestoolusa said:


> The most economical option is to purchase the Grilltainer set, which includes the panini maker - the Paninex, condiments, utensils, wet naps and Sys-floss.  There's also a CT hose attachment for crumbs.
> 
> Ok, I'm hungry now.


I'd love to write a review on one. . 

Hint

Nudge

Nudge!!!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

shofestoolusa said:


> The most economical option is to purchase the Grilltainer set, which includes the panini maker - the Paninex, condiments, utensils, wet naps and Sys-floss.  There's also a CT hose attachment for crumbs.
> 
> Ok, I'm hungry now.


 Another NAINA product. Damn you Festool! :jester:


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

looking forward to the review


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> I heard Festool is working on a extractor that has a griddle on the top to make panini's.


I believe they're working with George Foreman on this.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Sean Ackerman said:


> First off gents, thank you for the kind words. Secondly, we'll be sure to get this CT 36 AC out to you in as expeditious a manner as possible. It was a pleasure to chat with you on the phone Paradigmzz and hopefully future conversations aren't as hectic as this one possibly could have become
> 
> I look forward to developing a relationship with many of you. Any questions, call me @ 1-877-TOOLNUT or shoot me an email @ [email protected]


Got a call from both Sean and Shane. The AutoClean was shipped today. Thanks for making this happen much quicker than I was expecting. Rediculously amazing service. These guys definitely pulled a rabbit out of their hat and I am grateful. Thanks.


Hey NEPS, i get to demo the panninex, apparently it is in route as well. Tough luck bro, better luck next time.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Apparently I have to name my next son George as terms of the demo...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Hey NEPS, i get to demo the panninex, apparently it is in route as well. Tough luck bro, better luck next time.


SOB!!!! I'm playing this game all wrong.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> Got a call from both Sean and Shane. The AutoClean was shipped today. Thanks for making this happen much quicker than I was expecting. Rediculously amazing service. These guys definitely pulled a rabbit out of their hat and I am grateful. Thanks.


Just one more thing that makes them a stand out company in my eyes, visiting their Indiana facility and touring their building while meeting the people and getting hands on with their products told me pretty quickly that they believe in their products and are very knowledgeable and helpful, it was n impressive experience. 
When checking out their service center they told us that most tools are returned within 48hrs and often a loaner tool can be provided from your dealer so that you are not inconvenienced without the tool for the job. Try getting something like that out of a Dewalt from the box stores. 

The reason I talk about them as much as I do is just because they are great tools and seem to be a stand out company which I think you too will see Para and if you think the Planex under performed compared to the PC unit send it back and no loss. 

Congrats on the purchase and I can't wait to hear your take on its performance.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

And now you guys see why so many festool owners speak as highly as they do about their tools.

Green Kool-aide tastes good.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> Apparently I have to name my next son George as terms of the demo...


A fighters name, can't go wrong there.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> And now you guys see why so many festool owners speak as highly as they do about their tools.
> 
> Green Kool-aide tastes good.


If you want to go back there about reviews and such I'd be more than willing but I doubt you do. You like to throw out instigating posts with no follow up.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

You guys got me dreaming about Festools! Never have owned any.Sounds like I wouldnt be sorry.If they perform as good as they look that would be something.Just have to convince myself that they would be worth the investment.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

mudbone said:


> You guys got me dreaming about Festools! Never have owned any.Sounds like I wouldnt be sorry.If they perform as good as they look that would be something.Just have to convince myself that they would be worth the investment.


30-day money back guarantee = no risk. Get it, try it, if you don't like it just take it back for a refund. Worst case, you get to use an exceptional tool free for a month. :thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

shofestoolusa said:


> 30-day money back guarantee = no risk. Get it, try it, if you don't like it just take it back for a refund. Worst case, you get to use an exceptional tool free for a month. :thumbsup:


Can't beat that.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> If you want to go back there about reviews and such I'd be more than willing but I doubt you do. You like to throw out instigating posts with no follow up.


What about my reviews? You can view them in their entirety at a site you may be familiar with if you choose. Sorry I was busy working all day, and didn't have time to play..err I mean follow up on PT.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> If you want to go back there about reviews and such I'd be more than willing but I doubt you do. You like to throw out instigating posts with no follow up.





straight_lines said:


> What about my reviews? You can view them in their entirety at a site you may be familiar with if you choose. Sorry I was busy working all day, and didn't have time to play..err I mean follow up on PT.


I think another thread or pm's will be a better venue for this discussion


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I think another thread or pm's will be a better venue for this discussion


Will do.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

shofestoolusa said:


> 30-day money back guarantee = no risk. Get it, try it, if you don't like it just take it back for a refund. Worst case, you get to use an exceptional tool free for a month. :thumbsup:


 When I decide to buy it will surely be from you.Thanks!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mudbone said:


> When I decide to buy it will surely be from you.Thanks!


Festool USA does not sell directly to the public so you will want to find a dealer to purchase from. If you have a local dealer I suggest to support your local economy.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

I've heard from several forum members today via phone and email. I've really enjoyed speaking with each of you and offering recommendations, answering questions and helping you make purchasing decisions.

My support for the members of this forum and the paint industry is sincere and I'd like to reiterate my offer for anyone to contact me directly if I can help out, before or after your purchase.

Festool does not sell direct, as was mentioned, but we have a great network of system partners including exceptional online dealers who are there to support you when you decide to try Festool. If the prospect of exceptional dust-free sanding is intriguing, I would encourage you to head to your local Festool dealer location and check out our tools in person. We're offering painters a genuine, unique competitive advantage and profit-increasing solution.

Shane Holland
Festool USA
[email protected]
765-894-2172 - cell
888-337-8600 x. 60122 - toll free


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm still holding out on these machines till ...

Pat


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Any updates yet?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Vac arrived Friday, planex is in for delivery tomorrow am. One of my part timers works full time for ups and will pick it up at the crack of dawn before it hits a truck for delivery. Haven't even opened the box on the vac yet. Will post tomorrow. I am less excited about a new toy, ready for a money maker. If the containment is as described then it will pay itself off in this job in preparation labor and materials. I do have a bunch of bullnoses, interested to see what containment will be on radiused corners. Either way, I am hoping the Kool Aid don't taste like spoiled milk in reality. Gonna hammer this puppy this week.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> I am hoping the Kool Aid don't taste like spoiled milk in reality. Gonna hammer this puppy this week.


If it does not perform to your expectations simply send it back. 

I hope it works out well for you though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sean Ackerman (Apr 3, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> If it does not perform to your expectations simply send it back.
> 
> I hope it works out well for you though. :thumbsup:


You got it Workaholic. Festool will take back any unit from us no matter what condition you guys beat them into. Like Shane said in this thread, or possibly another, worst case scenario you get to use an exception tool for 30 days, free of charge.


----------



## Sean Ackerman (Apr 3, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Vac arrived Friday, planex is in for delivery tomorrow am. One of my part timers works full time for ups and will pick it up at the crack of dawn before it hits a truck for delivery. Haven't even opened the box on the vac yet. Will post tomorrow. I am less excited about a new toy, ready for a money maker. If the containment is as described then it will pay itself off in this job in preparation labor and materials. I do have a bunch of bullnoses, interested to see what containment will be on radiused corners. Either way, I am hoping the Kool Aid don't taste like spoiled milk in reality. Gonna hammer this puppy this week.


Wow, the vac got there quick! So much for NY to Texas vs Indiana to TX 

Let us know your thoughts.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I dig it. Still need to manually sand up against trim, and containment is 98 percent. Already filled 2 bags. Been running it non stop for last 5 hours practically. Gets a bit heavy on high areas, but in reality not terrible at all. 80 grit on orange peeled walls knocks it down without burning through paper, applying heavy build primer/ surfacer over straight sanded walls and going to sand primer coat tomorrow and see if I can get walls smooth and avoid a skim altogether. Sanding texture alone left texture ghosting and i think a sand post primer will kill that. Need a recommendation on a pad sander to catch the edges and corners for future use. I think festool is a winner. 


You get what you pay for and i am excited about the level of containment. 
Will follow up later, back to work....


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

Glad you're liking the results after a day of good use. In case you don't know, you can remove a section of the brush to get closer to trim.










With some practice, you should be able to dial in the suction on the handle of the Planex to help support the weight of the machine while allowing it to still float on the wall. I've found around a 3 or 4 to be pretty good.

The RTS or DTS 400 would be a good complement to get up against trim, they're both lightweight and shaped so you can get into corners. You'll need a 27mm hose to use the CT AutoClean with those sanders.

Thanks for the quick update! Again, if you have questions, feel free to give me a buzz.

Shane


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I think it would useful to have a section for manufacturer/member discussions. It would be good for future archival reference so the reps don't have to burden themselves with constant interaction and also so that the wrong impression of flooding our pages is not perceived. 

Also, they could make ONE introduction with contact info and that ONE intro could be used as a permanent database, instead of three or four such posts and them people can't find any of them when needed. 

I just think it would make it easier and more convenient for all.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I think a vendor title or section would be good too. I am not sure about post once and done but we could iron out the details. Personally I think vendor participation can be tricky. PT seems to want them when we need them and when we don't we don't want them which seems kind of selfish and imo not the best way to build relationships. If I was a vendor not so sure how into that I would be.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

It is a fine line. And something we need to explore that will satisfy the needs of all. 

I think most honorable vendors have been real good about not over posting just to get their name out in the public eye. 

But, as I said, having vendor feedback and info scattered about the forum can be tedious for searching in the future.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I see your view point. I think a good vendor will want to participate in the forum though and not just when their name is called. Fine line indeed. We should pull this back to the SZ and see if we can come up with something that works for the site owner and the other parties. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sean Ackerman (Apr 3, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> I dig it. Still need to manually sand up against trim, and containment is 98 percent. Already filled 2 bags. Been running it non stop for last 5 hours practically. Gets a bit heavy on high areas, but in reality not terrible at all. 80 grit on orange peeled walls knocks it down without burning through paper, applying heavy build primer/ surfacer over straight sanded walls and going to sand primer coat tomorrow and see if I can get walls smooth and avoid a skim altogether. Sanding texture alone left texture ghosting and i think a sand post primer will kill that. Need a recommendation on a pad sander to catch the edges and corners for future use. I think festool is a winner.
> 
> 
> You get what you pay for and i am excited about the level of containment.
> Will follow up later, back to work....


Let us know what you think about dialing up the section, adjusting the suction on the head (periphery of pad vs center of pad suction)and relying on the dust extractor to literally support the weight of the tool (it'll hold itself to the ceiling... obviously that level of suction is too much, but you get the point).

Also, how about this accessory? http://www.festoolproducts.com/Festool-496911-Planex-Drywall-Sander-Harness-p/496911.htm


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Sean Ackerman said:


> Let us know what you think about dialing up the section, adjusting the suction on the head (periphery of pad vs center of pad suction)and relying on the dust extractor to literally support the weight of the tool (it'll hold itself to the ceiling... obviously that level of suction is too much, but you get the point).
> 
> Also, how about this accessory? http://www.festoolproducts.com/Festool-496911-Planex-Drywall-Sander-Harness-p/496911.htm



I don't own the harness, but I am not sure that would be that benificial. (Without using one, it is a moot point.) There is enough movements that need to be made from high to low that I would almost view the harness as overkill. As per the suction, this vacuum in itself is a beast. I really appreciate it. I did purchase one of the vacuum kits, but the hose is not correct for setting it up with the kit I received. Either that, or i'm on idiot. The jury is still out on that one. 

I have actually been using the suction full throttle; with the disc orbiting, the head does not stay locked to the wall in a way that it is too cumbersome or tiring to deal with. I could adjust it down but honestly, its working for me, and until I have more time to play around and fine tune the finesse factor, it is doing exactly what I hoped for. 

We do not sand between coats here in in my region, (most walls are textured) but if I had to do smooth walls, this is a money maker. It sands and cleans in one fell swoop and gets the job done without being overly agressive. For all of you that truly care about a clean smooth wall prior to paint, this is perfect. 

I would definitely invest in a half pad sander or the like (haven't got one yet, but will down the road) because, even though you can remove the brush edge, the sander has enough torque and weight to it, it would be easy to kick into trim bands. We used sanding blocks around frames and it was amazing that one pass vertically up a door casing was equivalent to total dust loss with the Planex. (Dust loss due to sanding past bull nose corners, or coming off the wall on a complex turn). 

There are some caviats.

There were some points on drywalled archways that the size of the planex pad was to great to account for convex in the drywall. A fine tuning with manual sanding was enough to correct; though if I had anoher pad sander to use with the correct pads, this would have not been an issue.

Back to work, let me know if anwone wants to know more about the planex and I'll be happy to try it out and report back...

Thomas


----------



## Sean Ackerman (Apr 3, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> I don't own the harness, but I am not sure that would be that benificial. (Without using one, it is a moot point.) There is enough movements that need to be made from high to low that I would almost view the harness as overkill. As per the suction, this vacuum in itself is a beast. I really appreciate it. I did purchase one of the vacuum kits, but the hose is not correct for setting it up with the kit I received. Either that, or i'm on idiot. The jury is still out on that one.
> 
> I have actually been using the suction full throttle; with the disc orbiting, the head does not stay locked to the wall in a way that it is too cumbersome or tiring to deal with. I could adjust it down but honestly, its working for me, and until I have more time to play around and fine tune the finesse factor, it is doing exactly what I hoped for.
> 
> ...


Thomas, do you have the black hose that is especially made to work with the Planex and CT 36 AC?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Sean Ackerman said:


> Thomas, do you have the black hose that is especially made to work with the Planex and CT 36 AC?


You are correct sir.


----------



## Sean Ackerman (Apr 3, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> You are correct sir.


So all's good? Use that hose with the Planex so it'll "clip" onto the end of the Planex to prevent it from falling off, especially with overhead sanding.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Refering to hose connection to the vacuum attachments. Mb.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Has it broken yet?

Sent from Android Phone using Paint Talk


----------

